# Question for those who have waited tables



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Curious.

If you have waited tables, and I am looking more for those who have made a career out of it, can you tell me, in your experience:
Who / What group of folks are your best tippers?
Who / What group of folks are your worst tippers?
I am curious if it's a 'nation wide total industry thing' or it good/bad tippers are a regional thing!!

For me, where I live:
Worst tippers:
Women, Lawyers, Accountants, CFO's of companies, Foreigners.

Best tippers:
Bikers, firemen, small business owners, people who work in the industry (other bartenders/waitress/hairdressers/strippers....)


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I haven't worked in a restaurant in a long time, but my best tippers were pretty much the same as yours...those who you'd think WOULDN'T be good tippers!

Best tip I ever got was from one of those people who "looked" like they didn't have two nickles to rub together.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

I have found that those puffed up who think the most of themselves, think that they DESERVE the excellent service that they were given. So they tip less... Why tip when it is their job?

Working class, and those that are/were in the service industry KNOW that it is hard work, and hte owners don't pay all that much. They KNOW that you make ends meet by your tips. You give great service, you get great tips. Bad service, bad tips. They get this...

Wish all in the service industry good tips & that the puffed up jerks have their eyes opened quickly!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't waited tables in years, but when I did, men were much better tippers than women. Politicians were always good tippers while the lawyers, bankers, and doctors didn't seem to be so great.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

In defense of the Foreigners being bad tippers...
Culture is different in other countries...there are also other places that automatically include gratuities in the check. Not all countries pay food service workers below minimum wage.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> In defense of the Foreigners being bad tippers...
> Culture is different in other countries...there are also other places that automatically include gratuities in the check. Not all countries pay food service workers below minimum wage.


Very true! That is why they love American diners.....we are so used to tipping! And our 'tip' is on top of the auto-grat.

However......for those visiting our country, and it's their first time here, I totally will accept this as a legitimate excuse.
For the rest?
They know the drill.......


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I found that the drunks, bikers were the best tippers and Church people were the worst. I try to leave a good tip because I know. But, if my service was bad the tip will reflect that. I also like to ask for the manager. I've had great service and the girl would look like Bambi in headlights when I'd ask for the manager to compliment them. The managers get called when it's bad service but what about calling them over to tell them their people are doing great? They can't make it better if they don't know who's doing the good job and who's not.

I also will tip the cook if I've gotten a great meal. I was a cook for a long time and it sucked not ever getting recognition. It seemed that the tips I did get when a cook, was from the drunk or the biker. The ones you thought wouldn't.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

For me the worst tippers were the ones who would come in and sit for hours over a bottle of wine or a pot of tea, playing catch up with a friend. Or Seniors and I don't mean the ones that are on a limited income and are out on their once a month dinner date, it was the ones that had the money that were the worst. After 10 years at the same resturant you knew which ones were just plain stingy. 

I agree with best tippers being the average worker. Bikers are great too.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

lovinthislife said:


> I also will tip the cook if I've gotten a great meal. I was a cook for a long time and it sucked not ever getting recognition. It seemed that the tips I did get when a cook, was from the drunk or the biker. The ones you thought wouldn't.



The last time I waited tables we automatically had to tip a % back to the other workers...cooks and food runners and bus boys split that. It was a rather nice place...your own corkscrew was part of the uniform


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Morakai said:


> , think that they DESERVE the excellent service that they were given.



Well? Don't they? Doesn't each one deserve great service?


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> Well? Don't they? Doesn't each one deserve great service?


You are correct. Let me clarify. Some believe that even if they get great service, why tip? They are paying for the meal & such. Why should they have to tip the servers as well? It was because of this thinking that many now automatically add the gratuity in. Now mind, these are teh same people that complain like crazy over any tee tiny problem like their salt shaker is lower than half (@10pm should hope to at least half), and other stupid things.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I quit working Sundays because of church people. Not only were they (on the average) horrible tippers (never more than 10% cause that's what they tip God....oh don't get me started)......BUT their kids were horrible, and they were rude.

Morakai, I hear ya. Those folks that treated you like their 'house servant', ran your butt off all night (like it was a game) then leave 10%. Or worse, they COULDN'T run your butt off, because you ANTICIPATED their every silly demand, your service was above perfect, and on their way out the owner says "how was everything" and they say, "it was o....k...."
Yeah, had one of those come in on a regular basis. We servers had a little competition as to who could get more than 10%.....
Yeah, it was NONE of us.
Gave the boss the heads up on what we were doing so he could see that we were giving incredible awesome service......but he was just a cheap jerk.
Boss agreed. Said he's never seen anyone like that before. We told the boss it happens ALL THE TIME.

(guy was the CFO of a MAJOR Nationwide insurance company, headquartered in our town. He was making, 7 figures.)


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't know who told my husband this, but he follows this rule: If you are going to pray at a meal you had better be a good tipper. Waitstaff will KNOW you are a church person and tipping is a witness...or not. Oh, and don't leave a tract and tip like it's 1890.

BTW, my dh tends to OVER tip, unless we never see the waitperson until the bill is due.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My tipping policy goes like this... I expect excellent service, and I expect to pay for it. I start out figuring at least the price of the meal for the tip. Mistakes cut into your tip every time you make one. Rare is the server who gets the full tip but it does happen. At the opposite end of the spectrum there have even been a couple of times there was no tip earned at all, but I left a couple of pennies, just to make sure the server knows I didnt forget to leave a tip.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If your meal is $50 and the tip is 20%, then the tip is $10.

If the meal is $5 and the tip is 20%, then the tip is $1. 

Is it any harder to serve a steak than a hamburger? This reminds me of the real estate industry demanding commissions of 7%. It takes no more work to sell a $300,000 house than it does a $30,000 house. I've been in both jobs.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

How did you know who the lawyers, politicians, doctors were?


----------



## lucyp (Jan 30, 2011)

I found no rules. Plenty of haves were good tippers, and plenty were lousy tippers. The reverse was true too. Some women good, some bad. Some minorities good, some bad. Drunk men who wanted to get in your pants were the only universal "good" tippers, if you could ignore the butt grabbing and similar that went with the monetary tips and could construe the tips as "good" solely based on the amount of money.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

worst tippers, Professional people (Dr. Lawyers, etc) homeschooling mothers, the Church crowd, teenagers. (the teenagers would always leave a big mess too)

Best tippers. Guys stepping out on their wives, blue collar working class people, other people in the industry


----------



## grannyB (Feb 9, 2011)

Here in our small town the locals are the worst tippers. I've worked in truck stops where tourists and truckers were the best tippers. That was many years ago, but talking to servers now they say the same thing. I always wonder if these people tip that bad when they go the city 30 miles away.

I had one retired man who came in every night at 10pm for a cup of hot chocolate. The cup of hot chocolate then cost a quarter. He always left a quarter tip. That was a great tip.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

You know, as a woman who eats out with kids, because my husband works away, I resent the notion that you're always treated like you're a bad tipper. I always tip WAY more than expected BECAUSE I had kids with me, even when the kids are teens. My kids are taught to tip well and I CHECK behind them in my small town.

The whole notion of deciding how to serve folks because of a demographic stinks.

My least favorite and it's happened the last two times I was out with my husband, they cater to HIM. Last Friday night, our waiter was very gratuitous to my husband while my drink went DRY twice.... little do they know that he's the poor tipper, on a normal day and I'm the one that says "tip the guy extra"....

So, while it might be true in general, consider carefully whether or not that affects how you serve. I've been known to give shocking tips because of a smile or a few words. I keep a hidden bill or four in my wallet just for this!

And I always, always follow up with an email when service was either good or poor.
We eat out very little, so it's part of the enjoyment when we do.

Also, I have one place that I'm a 'regular' during band season. We go to the same 'open all night' place each week for 12 or 14 weeks on Friday nights, usually between midnight and 2 am. We actively seek out the same waitress and I always tip well, because I have at least two tables of teens, who I make sure tip as well. During this season, our favorite waitress was pregnant, so on the last week, we held an impromptu baby shower... talk about a shocked 2 am waitress! The kids all got things they thought were 'good for babies or a new mom" and I gave her a hand knit set of blanket and cap and bootees.

Service, frankly, is not what it used to be, and when it is, I make sure I tip for it.

dawn


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting thread. regular standardservice get no tip from me. A tip is earned. I refuse to tip on demand. If you ever ask me if I would like more water or take my glass from the table some where you lost your tip. If you have to ask if I would like any thing related to service unless your swamped no tip. To me you're asking if you have to work. The reality is you never know who will tip or why. You can make some good guesses. I have tipped 100%. If something is wrong I won't tip either. Doesn't matter who is at fault. If it is me because I didn't understand the menu the problem belongs to you and not me. You didn't do your job. Whatever you do don't let me see my food on the past thru for more than a minute unless you're swamped. I do tend to sit where I can watch.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

sewsilly said:


> My least favorite and it's happened the last two times I was out with my husband, they cater to HIM. Last Friday night, our waiter was very gratuitous to my husband while my drink went DRY twice.... dawn


Boy! Ain't that the truth.

On a different note, when I was in college I worked in a cocktail lounge 3 nights a week. More than once the husband would leave a tip on my drink tray and the WIFE WOULD REACH AND TAKE THE TIP BACK!!! I was horrified! I had one woman tip me 25Â¢ and said, "Here honey", (I HATE women calling me "honey") buy yourself a Cadillac!" I smiled sweetly and told her I would buy a Chevette and keep the change.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Mom waitressed for many years. She worked her buns off. Wherever we went, if the service was good, she left a tip. If it wasnt so good, she left just enough to get the point across.
If the food was prepared above board, she'd ask to speak to the cook & hand him/her a tip; she knew cooks & bus ppl never got their fair share.
Dont forget your lowly housekeeper in motels! Dont leave the tip in plain sight. Managers have been known to check rooms before they can be cleaned.
I once worked in a motel doing housekeeping. Had a great boss so sweet, rumor was she pilfered tips. It was hard to believe until after she left, tips poured in like rain.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I tip the 20 percent, unless the waitstaff was a jerk or ignored us! I have 2 family members in the the service- so I know how hard they work... I refuse to not tip well as long as you keep my Diet Pepsi refilled - I am a happy camper cause I ain't doin the dishes!!!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I waitressed for years, always knew I could find a job doing that. I guess things have changed some. I always tried to wait on people the way I would like to be waited on. It didn't matter if you had a suit or torn, dirty jeans. My job was to wait on your table and give you great service..period.

Did I ever get stiffed? Yep. Did I ever get overtipped? Yep. See, I always think things work out in the end. I've seen people cherry pick who they wanted to wait on and at the end of the shift..I always beat them on tips. Was I that good? No. I just did the job I was paid for no matter who the customer was.

One added thing. I had a fellow that wasn't a great tipper, but did want great service. So, I did the best I could with him. I went for a job interview one time and guess who was hiring? He hired me solely on the way he'd seen me work in the restaurants. Sometimes you get paid farther down the road.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> I always tried to wait on people the way I would like to be waited on. It didn't matter if you had a suit or torn, dirty jeans. My job was to wait on your table and give you great service..period.
> 
> Sometimes you get paid farther down the road.



Sherry speaks wisdom. She left out the part where she felt good and satisfied at the end of the day.

My kind of people
Thanks


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

When I eat out, 90% of the time it is breakfast with a friend. We tend to sit and chat, but we both tip very, very, very well. Just keep the hot coffee coming. 

We even tip well when the service isn't so great. We know restaurant work is hard.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

i thought it was 15% ....I waitressed for years, and eat out rarely...did it change, or am I out of my mind??


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

beaglebiz said:


> i thought it was 15% ....I waitressed for years, and eat out rarely...did it change, or am I out of my mind??


It's 'normal/average' to tip 20% now......Has been for a few years.
Most places have on their menu, that for parties of 8 or more and automatic 20% is added to your bill. If you get room service at a hotel, 20% is added to your bill.....


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

sewsilly said:


> You know, as a woman who eats out with kids, because my husband works away, I resent the notion that you're always treated like you're a bad tipper.
> 
> dawn


I treated everyone the same, no matter how they looked. The OP's question was about *our experience* with the types of tippers. Like it or not, there are a whole lot of people that fit in those categories.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

New Yorkers were the best, then other east coasters. Canadians were the worst. (Sorry, Canadians -- I love ya, but ya just had a different tipping rate than we have down here.) Least ways, back in the 70's when I was waiting tables...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

snoozy said:


> New Yorkers were the best, then other east coasters. Canadians were the worst. (Sorry, Canadians -- I love ya, but ya just had a different tipping rate than we have down here.) Least ways, back in the 70's when I was waiting tables...



I LOVE waiting on New Yorkers!! They are SO different than your average Hoosier!! A lot of the gals I worked with were very intimidated by them. They have "big" personalities, not up for much chit chat, keep the wine pouring until they put their hands over the glass, and don't ask a lot of questions......just keep the food coming till they say quit.
LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!! And they are fabulous tippers!!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, New Yorkers can be kind of demanding, but they tip you for it, at least.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

DH believes a waiter shouldn't make more than him, so he never tips much. We actually argued about this the first year we were married. I was a waitress, and a single mother. I depended heavily on tips to pay the rent and buy food. Waitressing is a hard job. I tip VERY well, unless the service was bad.

So now, we meet in the middle. unless we have a bill under 15$, he now tips more than two or three. If I am alone, I usually tip heavy.

When I was a waitress, older women alone, professional men alone, church families, and (I am SO SO sorry, but you asked) black people. Especially when they come in a family group with kids. Black people and church goers tip the worst.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I waitress.....started 3 years ago, currently on a leave of absence.

Best tippers were my regulars who requested my section. I have a great memory and would remember names, preferences ect. ect. I make $2.15 per hour, buss my own tables, sweep my own floors, take orders, run food, fetch bar drinks and make any deserts ordered by my tables....On average I have a 5-6 table section with at least one big top (seats 8). We do not put gratuity on tickets unless group is larger than 12 people, and then it's up to the server if they want to do gratuity. Average lunch platter runs about $7.00, meals not on the lunch specials range from $12.00-$17.00 per person.

My best tippers besides my regulars are the cowboys from the sale barn and local ranches, servers from other restaurants, bikers tip amazingly well....especially if you keep an icy draft in front of them and Asians.

Several of us noticed all Asians tip at least 20% (in my area 15% is typical and considered good) Not trying to sound like we're racist, but many of us noticed a trend in the various ethnic groups. Hispanics left $5 if the ticket was $20, & left $5 if the ticket was $100. African Americans were most likely not to tip at all, Asians tipped at least 20% down to the penny......and whites all depended on their social class..

I stopped working Sundays because the after church crowd was the most well dressed, rudest, most degrading people to wait on. Sad I thought, you'd think they would treat their fellow man better after church service..... I worked day and night shifts on Sundays for 3 months hoping it was a fluke, but in the end I switched my schedule....

I've also found that men, on average tip better than women, and if a couple comes in, I'm more likely to have a better expirence and tip if I focus any extra chatter on the woman, vs. the man.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok...dunno why my post has an angry face above it, but it wasn't intentional...Typing on a touch screen phone, must have hit it on accident. I'm not angry.... see ---->


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Started a new job this week.......
Well yikes. 
I love the concept of the restaurant, but the money is just not there......
Had 6 checks on Friday night. 2 of them, left me 10%
I asked if that was "normal".......and the gal that hired me said "well, it's waitressing, you know, it happens".

Sorry.......I worked in a restaurant for 11 years and can count on 2 hands how many 10% tips I have received........and half of them, I EARNED for being too far in the weeds and giving carpy service.

These folks are "COUNTRY"......lot's of 'union' types, and COUNTRY.
Yeah, this will be my first and last week.
:-(


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> One added thing. I had a fellow that wasn't a great tipper, but did want great service. So, I did the best I could with him. I went for a job interview one time and guess who was hiring? He hired me solely on the way he'd seen me work in the restaurants.


Years ago when I was waitressing, I had a businessman call me over to his table. He said after watching me work, he wanted to hire me. (He was in retail.) He gave me his card and told me to go into the local store, talk to the manager and show him the card. I did, and was immediately hired, but didn't work there very long because it was too hard to keep up with both jobs and the retail job didn't pay very much. I was flattered, though! 

When I got my first professional job after leaving college, I made less than I did waitressing. Boy was that a letdown! ound:


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I HATE going to a restaurant and finding the tip is automatically added to the bill. That's just the business owner jacking me to top up the wage of the employee. However, if the wait staff was paid a better wage in the first place I suppose the price of the food would go up so I"m paying anyway...

The whole concept of tipping is for service over and above the norm. If wait staff are friendly and courteous, get my order right and bring it in a timely manner, I don't think a tip is warranted. That's the job. If we spill/break something and the server cleans it up- tip. If they are overly funny/friendly/entertaining- tip. If everything is fine at our table and I see our server dealing with a difficult table and still being courteous to us- tip. For the record I tip very generously, usually too much but I would like to see the base wage rise enough to return the tip to what it was originally, a thank you for an exceptional experience.

I feel the same way about encores at concerts. Now, bands actually plan for the encore, usually leaving some of their big hits that they know the audience wants to hear in order to make sure they get an encore. Calling the band back to hear more used to be a reward for an exceptional concert and now it's just a way for the band to pat itself on the back.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm with you on automatic gratuity..... I don't like it and I won't dine in places who do it. 

At the restaurant I work at the server is allowed to include a 15% gratuity on parties of 12 or more people. Most of my fellow servers did, I did not and I found that my tip on big parties was usually 20% or better. But then again I jump through hoops for my tables and am a bit of an entertainer with "sauce tours" and such. On weekends I averaged $22 an hour....not the norm for my place of employment...but I was also one of the few servers who didn't play on my phone or take multiple smoke breaks. 

My hourly wage sucks! $2.15 an hour, plus tips and I tip the bartender 10% of any alcohol sales. Unlike other similar establishments, we don't have bus boys and we kill ourselves for our pay......maintaing 6 tables minimum, plus all clean up and bussing (which includes sweeping after each table)...we are required to greet tables within 2 minutes of being seated, and have drinks on the table in no more than 3 minutes after that (unless its a large party). Sauce tours and samples are done next (there are 5 sauces to describe), followed by a menu tour and description of specials. Failure to do all of this, plus maintain a clean section, run your food, pick up bar drinks and make any and all deserts ordered by your tables results you being placed in the less busy sections of the restaurant that has no booths and little money prospects...

Knowing what I have to do just to turn a profit & cover my 45minute drive to work, I'm a good tipper


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

$2.15 an hour??? That was the minimum wage in WA State in like 1975! It is $8.37 now. Minimum wage in tipped positions was always a little lower.

Wow. Texas is 35 years behind the times. That's kinda shocking. Really.  Talk about third world wages.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Huh... according to this thread I should be a bad tipper... I'm:

"church people"
a homeschooling mother
large family group with kids
a "foreigner"
and technically a true "African American" 

And yet I'm a fairly good tipper unless the service is lousy, but after reading this thread I'm beginning to understand the kind of treatment I sometimes receive at dining establishments....


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WildernesFamily said:


> Huh... according to this thread I should be a bad tipper... I'm:
> 
> "church people"
> a homeschooling mother
> ...





> If you have waited tables, and I am looking more for those who have made a career out of it, can you tell me, in your experience:
> Who / What group of folks are your best tippers?
> Who / What group of folks are your worst tippers?
> *I am curious if it's a 'nation wide total industry thing' or it good/bad tippers are a regional thing!!*


You are the exception!! Thank you!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Aaah.. living on tips. Did it for years..waitress, cab driver, limo/executive car driver.
And I learned that you never can tell.
But the one thing I did learn is that the tables that run you ragged, that only ask for one thing at a time, more water, you bring it, someone wants bread, you bring it, someone wants coffee etc.. are usually bad tippers.
I have had ragged looking folks that looked like they didn't have a dime leave me 100% and folks with money have left me high and dry. .. and vice versa. I picked up a man from a very nice house in the high end burbs to take him downtown to the restaurants and bars and shops. His friend (homeowner) leaned in the front window while he was getting in the back and gave me a $100 bill as a tip to show him a round a bit. I gave that guy an historical tour of all the sites and sights before I dropped him off.

Though I did have a 6 top one night that ran me a bit and the one guy left me a very, very nice tip. These were well-dressed and well off people with nice clothes and jewelry etc.. one gentleman 'left his jacket' and popped back upstairs to get it and cleaned off my whole tip..every penny It was almost a $50 tip!!! They had a big bill. 
In a fit of pique and bad manners, I leaned over the balcony and informed the payer of what his friend had just done. Not mannerly, but I was already completely over my limit of waiting tables and had no patience left. The whole bar on the first level ooh'ed and boo'ed and the thief's wife was mortified, the payer was mad and all fled. The thief never, ever lived it down and was watched like a hawk after that, I am sure. I was completely unconcerned over my manager's reaction. Not cool to steal money..I don't care who you are.

And I would appear to be a bad tipper.. 40 something, homeschool SAHM, I look plain jane (deceptive disguise on my part) But I took the boy out to lunch 2 weeks ago. I left a 100% tip on the table. The girl was having a slow lunch crown and nothing is more depressing than a slow shift. 
If a waitress/waiter is having an off day and is in the weeds or frazzled etc.. but you can see the intelligence and apology in the eyes, I will leave a good tip and make a point to thank them. Been there, done that and it is a miserable way to spend a shift.
I like to leave a good tip. I know how it feels to get one and I like spreading that feeling around.
If a waitress/waiter is just carp with a carp attitude etc.. then the tip will be small. You can hate your job and still be professional. I have been known to leave a note on a napkin explaing why the tip was small if the service/attitude was truly horrendous. Not a mean note, just a "I was a waitress too and I know, but that's not how it is done if you want to make money' kind of thing.

I could never wait tables again. I burned out all the way. I stayed too long after it ceased being a bearable job. I would be ... dangerous, I fear.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Australians sometimes don't tip because it's not part of their culture - they make up for it with egalitarian attitude and good heartedness. If you were asking for money, they'd be the first to pull out their wallets.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> Canadians don't tip because - well, you tell us, Truckin Guy!


No idea. As I mentioned in my post, I tip very well, more then necessary. Two of my sisters have been waitresses and I know how much it means to them. Wages should be higher so tipping is an option for exceptional service. Until then, I will continue to tip as well as I can afford to.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I haven't noticed Canadians being poor tippers?? Had a handful of handsome young men whom I was bartending for, who were very generous in their gratuity. 

And usually when I recognize a Canadian.......I talk hockey. (my boy plays) so that may help too!!


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

I've had people of all races and backgrounds tip well or tip not well. It doesn't seem to be a certain way. I do agree with the person that posted that the tables that run you ragged by asking for one thing at a time and when you bring it, ask for something else, usually do not tip well.

By talking to people around where I live, I was shocked to hear of all of the people that do not tip because they say that it is your job and you already get paid for it. Nope, tips is where you get paid the most as the hourly wage for servers are less than regular minimum wage. Minimum wage in IL is $8.25 an hour and IL server minimum wage is $4.95 an hour. With tips, I usually make $20+ an hour! 

As a single mom, I couldn't make it as well as I am without a job like this. I tend to be a turtle, as in when something bad happens, I let it roll off of my back and just keep going. Which is part of why I stayed with my ex husband longer than I should have. But being a turtle, I tend to let the bad tippers experiences just roll off of my back and forget about it. Don't know if that makes sense or not... But either way, I just keep smiling and doing what is asked of me and at the end of the day, I get to go home to my kids!

Aimee


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, After reading through this thread here is another thought. How about the gal/guy that delivers your food to the door??
I do this for a living currently.
The wear and tear on my vehicle is horrendous, not to mention the price of gas now days. I work for a small mom and pop pizzeria. I have helped wait on the tables when we did not have enough help. Lately we have been fortunate to have the girls there and I also double as the assistant manager. 
I think of it as a "Server on Wheels". I try my best to get to each customer with the food hot. We even developed a system at work when things get hectic. I tell the cooks how long I will be gone on each run and they do their best to cook the food so that it will be out just before I get back for the next run. Then when I am not running I cashier and answer the phones so the girls can concentrate on the tables.

That said I see about the same in the tipping department. For the new customer it is 50/50 as to whether they tip. Some of my regulars are very generous and for that I am very grateful. Some of the black people that I go to are very "appreciative" because a lot of the companies will not even deliver to their area. Others that I think that could be more generous are stingy as ever. We also have found that some of the regular people tend to tip me better than any of the back up drivers we have had. I have first hand knowledge on that one..LOL 

And I have worked as a waitress in the past. Swore up and down I did not want to work in the food industry again but I am right back there...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I do not have delivery, but I did tip 20% to the driver.
I also tip 10% on all carryout. Someone cooked my food, bagged my food up, and checked to make sure all my food was there......


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I do not have delivery, but I did tip 20% to the driver.
> I also tip 10% on all carryout. Someone cooked my food, bagged my food up, and checked to make sure all my food was there......


Good for you and Thank you. Hopefully the person who took care of your carry out got the tip. For a while where I work the person whom was cashiering was keeping that tip. That was until a couple years ago and our current manager that took over. He has made sure that the cooks get the tips from carryout since taking over. The sad thing that I see in the food industry is so much turnover.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I delivered for papa johns for a lot of years. made decent money, but unfortunately, it is the black people in the apartment communities that dont tip.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

snoozy said:


> $2.15 an hour??? That was the minimum wage in WA State in like 1975! It is $8.37 now. Minimum wage in tipped positions was always a little lower.
> 
> Wow. Texas is 35 years behind the times. That's kinda shocking. Really.  Talk about third world wages.



Yup.... $2.15 an hour. Plus, server's also get stuck helping the hostest, greet, seat and set up tables for large parties. Our host are lousy where I work so the servers pick up their slack to keep guest happy....

Some restaurants in the area pay servers $3.50 per hour....but they also have buss boys they tip out in addition to bartenders.

Servers are also responsible for rolling all silverware, stocking glasses, cleaning tea makers, breaking down soda machines, cleaning and stocking desert coolers, cutting lemons/limes for beverages ect. ect

I work at a Famous Dave's, and I know our store really gets it's $2.15 an hour worth from it's servers...... I did put my for down when an assistant manager tried to make me clean the bathrooms on a slow day... I don't do public bathrooms and I dang sure won't clean one for $2.15 an hour when the host who makes $8.00 is supposed to do it...

My friend/co-worker moved to Washington, transfered to a Famous Dave's there and gets $8.75 per hour, plus her tips. Not sure if they have buss boys there or not, but I know she still tips out the bartender just like we do here....

And Aussies rock!!!! Not only is their accent fabulous, they are so fun, chatty and great tippers! Had a family from Austrialia come in, stay for hours chatting, asked to take one of the big menus home with my autograph on it..."Famous Crystal" (which is how I'm required to introduce myself at work....) lol and left me DOUBLE the ticket amount


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> I did put my for down when an assistant manager tried to make me clean the bathrooms on a slow day... I don't do public bathrooms and I dang sure won't clean one for $2.15 an hour when the host who makes $8.00 is supposed to do it...


Yeah, that's gross. The last thing I want to find out is that my server just finished cleaning the bathroom before they started to serve me! The wage not withstanding, that would be a hygiene issue for me.


----------

